# Rival grind o matic 2700



## ismoke (Aug 3, 2011)

I found one of these on craigslist for $25 and was wondering if these grinders are any good. Does anyone have any experience with these?  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## ismoke (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the link to the ad, it's in there.  I thought it was $25, but going back to the ad, it's only $20:

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/hsh/2510020488.html


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

I poked around on google some...

Rival is an old American co..and it looks like they are still open.

Saw a few rival grinders on ebay..

http://cgi.ebay.com/rival-electric-grind-o-matic-/220816257220  

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Looked at the CL url..heck yeah..I would prolly get it..

There is still parts and manuals for it.. at Rival.

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't see how you can go wrong for $20.


----------



## ismoke (Aug 3, 2011)

awesome....thanks guys!  I figured it would be tough to go wrong, but this will be my first grinder, and I wanted to make sure I got an opinion from some of the experts on here first.  Thanks guys!


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

It all depends on how much you grind, I only grind 3-5 pounds at a time myself so my puny grinder is all I need.


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2011)

Meat is right.  You don't need an upscale grinder for small batches like some of us make.

With a used grinder, it would be nice to know about the condition of the blades, plates, etc.

I doubt you would go wrong at that price.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

